# selling house - are new windows worth it?



## hazard0us (Feb 4, 2009)

Hello folks -

I live in a 1450sq.ft. single-story 3-2-2 that was built in 1979.  My wife and I are doing a number of things to spruce it up before we move to another place, including painting the exterior and so on.  The 6 small and 1 large windows are the original aluminum units, they're in fine functional shape, but the thermal insulation properties are basic and they don't look that hot!  Is it worth replacing them?  We think the cost of replacing them would be about $3000.  Could this increase the sales of our house by $3000 or more?  Hard to tell... wondering what y'all think.

Thanks in advance -H


----------



## inspectorD (Feb 5, 2009)

Replacing the windows also helps folks who are buying to make an easier decision on which house they want. In my experience whenever a prospective homebuyer is looking at the house as I do the inspection, the less things they have to worry about, the better it is for them. 
Now as for getting your money back? Your realtor can give you a better answer to that area of the market. But as long as the house sits for sale, you keep paying on the interest of your mortgage, you do the math on that one. If you stay an extra 3 months because nobody wants the home, and your interest is 1000 a month, you could have  paid for the windows.
Good luck.


----------



## jdougn (Feb 5, 2009)

New windows will help sell the house however, $3,000 would be rather high for replacement windows around here. I'm not big on cheap windows, but one company around here advertises the window with installation for $189 up to 100 united inches. So, check around on windows & installation. The big companies are often outrageously high while you can find some good solid local contractors that are not. Price just the windows at your local Lowes or Home Depot. I can install even a complicated replacement in around 2-3 hours complete with new interior trim and caulked exterior. 

hth, Doug


----------



## kok328 (Feb 5, 2009)

New windows would definetly be a plus but, don't count on it being the big selling point.  Unfortunately, in this market, you won't get your money back but, might consider going forward anyway.  This would be instead of offering a $3K discount on the sale price to the buyer to replace the windows themselves.  They just might talk you down $3K and get new windows.  Check into a tax credit for energy saving improvements and if you don't sell soon, at least your reap some rewards in energy savings yourself.


----------



## jdougn (Feb 6, 2009)

I should have added, that new windows will help sell this specific house because you describe them as the old basic aluminum units. Most people identify this type of old window as being a poor quality, energy wasting window. Again, do your research on pricing. 
hth, Doug


----------



## SPISurfer (Feb 6, 2009)

I wouldn't replace windows for a Austin house.   The weather is not as drastic as CT.  The inspectors are cracking down - you will need a permit.  Apparently this has been a problem because Austin wants to be green and save energy, but the permitting department was having difficulty.  In the past, Austin was ignoring the window replacements permits.   The window installers are now jacking up their prices because the inspectors take a while.  If you want to spruce them up, spray paint the aluminum white, brown, black etc...  Some folks like the aluminum look of the windows because it is more authentic to their "atomic ranch" "midcentury modern" etc... house.  Just go with the aluminum and price the house right.  Good luck!


----------

